# New pic of the sleeper SE-R



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Pic of the front view of my SE-R. Note mad stealth action in effect.










The IC is a Spearco core that was coated with Swain Tech's Black Body Emitter Coating. Supposed to improve cooling efficiency, but I really like how it looks. Completely invisible when dark.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Thats Nice


----------



## alleyboy (May 6, 2002)

That's hot. I approve.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

muahha thats very clean man. sometimes i think of having a ride like that


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

that front looks familiar i have i ever road in that car? 
oh yeah i say that intercooler on the ground while you were at Home Depot for the 2nd time... damn SR20dev.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh yeah when you gonna let me drive her..i wanna experience the DE-T before i go the route myself


----------

